# From MFW15 to ED A3-300 for movie only..upgrade, side grade or down grade?



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi!
My MFW driver AND amp went out...yes sad :-(
In any case, I can get a ED A3-300 for almost what will cost me to get a driver and better ampm for the MFW so I was wondering if I will be upgrading, staying at the same level or downgrading by doing this.
This is strictly for movies.

Thanks!


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I'd see about restoring the MFW15. You know it, and if you like it, bring it back to nominal status.


----------



## LCSeminole (Mar 28, 2010)

If you call Elemental Designs, I hear you might be able to get an even better price than what's listed on the website. A few owners I know have done this, but I've never dealt with them first-hand so your mileage may vary. In a nice way and in my opinion I'm trying to say move away from the AV123 product.


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

LCSeminole said:


> If you call Elemental Designs, I hear you might be able to get an even better price than what's listed on the website. A few owners I know have done this, but I've never dealt with them first-hand so your mileage may vary. In a nice way and in my opinion I'm trying to say move away from the AV123 product.


The problem with original MFW15 was mainly the amp, mine actually lasted quite some time so at this moment, I can get a better amp by Simply sounds for about $200 plus get a driver and still be under the budget I needed to buy the A3-300. My main thing with expending a bit more and going with the 300 was thinking it would be an upgrade but every single opinion I have gotten has been that it will be a downgrade for HT performance which is not really what I want.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

A driver might be hard to find, but if you can get the correct one, and the Simply Sounds amp, you should have no more problems with your MFW-15.


----------



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

tesseract said:


> A driver might be hard to find, but if you can get the correct one, and the Simply Sounds amp, you should have no more problems with your MFW-15.


That is indeed what I am thinking about doing since it seems it will cost me a LOT more to try to replace the MFW15 with anything near its performance.


----------

